

Bitcoin's growing popularity in Argentina shows why it's not a fad - zwieback
http://www.vox.com/2015/4/30/8521747/argentina-bitcoin-inflation-fad

======
IndianAstronaut
Keep in mind though that Argentina is generally the exception in terms of
financial stability and also having the government go after the financial
assets of its people. In this way it is a cross between a developed nation,
where the majority are banked, and a developing nation, where the government
uses bank funds to plug government gaps.

Argentina has also defaulted on its loans 3 times in recent decades.

------
baldfat
Argentina's inflation has been momentous at times. It averages around 10% a
year with the historical 1991 20,000% rate.

[http://www.tradingeconomics.com/argentina/inflation-
cpi](http://www.tradingeconomics.com/argentina/inflation-cpi)

------
zwieback
_" As Bitcoin takes root around the world, it will provide an effective floor
on how terrible a country's financial system can get."_

That in itself would be a great contribution for Bitcoin.

------
pc2g4d
Odds of Bitcoin getting banned by Argentine government? Odds of such a ban
being effectively enforced?

